# suggestions for 7" bike for light-dh use.



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

how's it going guys...

i've been doing xc/am riding for the past 4-5yrs on a giant AC air 1, and finally looking to transition to do DH at our local resorts (N* & Mammoth). looking to put together a setup over the winter season so that the bike will be ready to go by next season.

I'm not 100% sure i want to go full blown DH 8" rig since i wont be going up north to ride nearly as much as i will be riding the local trail networks on my xc/am bike, but i'd like something that would suffice well on the resorts, but light enough and versatile enough to allow me to take it to a few local dh trails and climb back up when i want to bring the bike out...

ive got a 17yr background in dirt bike riding and racing, so i'm not unfamiliar to hitting jumps or pushing it, but at the same time, i don't really intend to be doing absurd leaps or gaps on the mtb


in terms of bikes...really looking at the 
giant faith 0/1 2010+
transition tr250 (sweeet looking bike)/blindside...anyone care to share the difference between these 2 models?
knolly v-tach
SC bullit
intense ss/

im open to other's suggestions, as my experience is basically limited to online research..

on a side note though...not really discounting the giant glory either as i'm seeing people's rigs weigh in at 35-38lb which is pretty nice for an all out dh bike, and they are being sold a dime a dozen over on pinkbike, so picking up a used 2010+ glory wont be hard to find, and having 2 local bike shops that carry giant is also a bonus.


thanks for any input guys!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

fr bike that can go back up = uzzi. faith is a good choice too as is a mojo hd (a little short on travel but you still gotta consider it).


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

banshee scythe.. its 7" or 8" adjustable. it's front derailleur compatible if you want to run dual ring.

i have a smaller shock on it so it's actually 6.4" and 7.3" adjustable. i run it with a new 180mm fox fork with 6.4" in the back. it weighs 38 lbs.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> i have a smaller shock on it so it's actually 6.4" and 7.3" adjustable. i run it with a new 180mm fox fork with 6.4" in the back. it weighs 38 lbs.


Interesting... What does that do to the bike? Does it drop the BB and slacken out the bike significantly?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Knolly Delirium - your idea of a Vtach is gonna be a pretty heavy dedicated FR/DH bike.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

If this is going to be a part time bike to your xc/am stuff I would look at a Turner Highline. There are still some that pop up for sale now and then. Great peddling bike and it really handles the DH/FR stuff. I have mine built up fairly solid and it still comes in at 38 lbs.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

b-kul...meant to put the uzzi on the list after i had written 'ss/' ..def. caught my eye.
ustemuf, that scythe is awesome looking man! handle doing dh no prob? definately interested in reading up more on it..

006 - so you think the delirium would fit the bill better over the vtach for my app (N*, mammoth, local dh trails)? don't know much about those 2 bikes, hence why i'm asking.

hangtime - is the highline an older model? just briefly searching, latest model i could find is from 2008. not that it isn't a nice bike, but i'm mainly interested in either picking up new, or a used 2010 model bike. multiple-season old bikes i know have gone through the ringer, and i'd like to avoid that if possible.

thanks for the suggestions so far guys..going to try and find more info on all of the above bikes. my problem is my buddies i ride with are all xc/am folk, so i dont get any opportunities to try out any fr/dh bikes. im basing my decisions off of what i read online, and eventually maybe ride a bike or 2 in the bike shop parkinglot. :/ lol
these times are good times for the bike market. there's _so_ many nice bikes out there on the market..really hard to find a particular bike that stands out from the others. lol

anyone have any reviews or experience with the Scott Voltage FR model(s)? the price for a complete bike is about that of some of the frames out there..seems like alot of value given for the price. was interested in the FR 20 in particular.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

One of this for sure:

Follow link below.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

drastic. said:


> b-kul...meant to put the uzzi on the list after i had written 'ss/' ..def. caught my eye.
> ustemuf, that scythe is awesome looking man! handle doing dh no prob? definately interested in reading up more on it..
> 
> 006 - so you think the delirium would fit the bill better over the vtach for my app (N*, mammoth, local dh trails)? don't know much about those 2 bikes, hence why i'm asking.
> ...


The Delirium will hold with everything you can throw at it, build it tough and it will be a tough DH FR bike. You can also give it a semi lighter build and have a all day AM machine.

The SC Bullit is one of the best bikes at that price point, I've seen them take tons and tons of abuse.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

drastic. said:


> 006 - so you think the delirium would fit the bill better over the vtach for my app (N*, mammoth, local dh trails)? don't know much about those 2 bikes, hence why i'm asking.


Depends what your intentions really are.

If I was going to be primarily riding the north shore trails here in Vancouver, with a few days at the whistler bike park, the Delirium would easily be my weapon of choice.

If I was going to be primarily riding the Whistler bike park, with a few days of pedalling / north shore trails, then I would go for a Podium or a V-tach.

Myself, I only hit a bike park a half dozen times a year - so I have my V-tach for that, and then the rest of my riding I do on a Chilcotin. (although I played on a Delirium for a while this past year, and was super happy on it as well).

Honestly - if I had to have just one bike in my stable, it would be a Delirium.The way it pedals it feels like a 5" bike, but the way it descends it feels much greater then its 6.7"

Deliriums can be built comfortable in the 35lb range - V-tach you will struggle to get it under 40.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

juanbeegas said:


> Interesting... What does that do to the bike? Does it drop the BB and slacken out the bike significantly?


yeah, mini-DH bike... kinda like the Transition TR250 or Morewood Kalula. DH geometry with shorter travel.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pick up a used stinky between 600 to 1000


----------



## 1962 (Feb 23, 2008)

*ventana*

lots of good bikes and or frames out there. take a look at La bruja maybe they are still on sale for almost half off. local builder everything done in-house. www.ventanausa.com


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Trek Scratch Air, and just trade the 120/160 Talas for a 140/180 Talas. They are amazing. Adjustable geometry so you can ride DH/FR park stuff with it, or adjust HT angle a bit to ride regular AM trails or whatever.

Bike is extremely light, and pedals amazing. I have ridden one for a day or two, and it is going to be my next purchase with no questions asked.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> pick up a used stinky between 600 to 1000


is there a reason there's such a large majority of them for sale? is it because they work for what they are, and large quantities out there...or because of for other reasons?


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a little bit biased in my opinion, but I have both a 2008 Specialized SX Trail and a 2009 Demo 7. Both are great bikes. The SX Trail still pedals decently, even though it's a tough/heavyish bike. The Demo, even the 7, isn't great on the uphills, but it's a blast coming down. I would recommend either, but check out the new SX Trail, which sort of replaces the Demo 7.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

2011 Specialized SX trail, Now with 7" travel

Transition TR250 is nice but heavy and pricey ($2500 frame) The difference between TR250 and Blindside is that TR250 is all gravity (slack-no front derailer) blindside is steeper, FD compatible, made to be ridden up and then down.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

The Scythe also has adjustable geometry: HA 65 - 67.5


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

l just sent ya a PM -- lots of close-out goods l can ship if you don't care about pimpin' the 2011's yet.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

To me it sounds like you need one of these










They should hit the states in feb or march. They have DH geometry, light weight, adjustable travel (depending on shock you either get 6.5-7.5 or 7-8 inches of rear travel), full seatpost so you can pedal uphill.

should be a sick bike. you could run it in the 7" mode for most of your riding but bump it up to 8 for strict DH days


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

climbingbubba said:


> To me it sounds like you need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the weight on that build??


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I have no idea. Its chris canfields proto. I rode it around at the resort for a few minutes. This is build more of a DH race bike but you can run a single crown with lighter parts and it would be perfect for AM

The frame with a coil shock they say will weigh 9.5lbs or so


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

kona stinky six, i just got an 09 and im absolutly loving it.


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

Polished 
Canfield
TheOne
For 
The 
Win


I mean...damn....
/drool


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

@OP - $ no object= Knolly VTach with a DC fork. You already have a bike you pedal, so no need to compromise on a "do it all." You will be pleasantly surprised how well the VTach does climb when you need it to, and when you're bombing Northstar you will never ever be undergunned.

Budget- Specialized Big Hit 3. Whole bike costs about the same retail as most of the frames mentioned.


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the Bighit III fits the bill too.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

ustemuf said:


> banshee scythe.. its 7" or 8" adjustable. it's front derailleur compatible if you want to run dual ring.
> 
> i have a smaller shock on it so it's actually 6.4" and 7.3" adjustable. i run it with a new 180mm fox fork with 6.4" in the back. it weighs 38 lbs.


I assume you're running a 8.5x2.5 on there? What's the geo like with that? BB height in particular.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*The One*

Here is my prototype One, came in at 36 lbs with a mostly run of the mill build (dual ply tires, tubeless). Should be able to build down in the 32 lb range if your going for light or close to 39-40 with a heavy DH build.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

i went with the 2011 Scott Voltage FR10 and got it for $3120 brand new. Spec'd at the same level as bikes over $1000 more, it is really a nice bike for the price. It was developed with a dual crown so it wont void the warranty, rear travel can go from 130mm-180mm and has 3 different dropout lengths. I was concerend with a bike having so much adjustability but have read a vast amount of positive reviews. There is also 2 lower levels of the bike FR20 i found for $2000 and the FR30 which i found for $1400. Just another option.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

@flymybike Fantastic looking bike. When will it be up on your website? Will polished be an option? Do you need me to do extensive testing in a variety of east coast conditions? 
@chuk2rs ...right? The Bighit 3 and the SX Trail 1 are pretty much the same bike. The BH has 10mm (the size of my thumbnail) more travel. -Identical components- except 200mm fork for the BH and 180mm for the SXT, both Domains.
-Super similar geometry- Same head angle. BB height and chainstay length are both within 10mm.
And the BH 3 is $500 less expensive. 

disclaimer- I have no affiliation with/ nor do I own or ride Specialized. Just seems like a killer deal for someone who wants to buy new. (I've bought 2 bikes, both used, will probably always buy used)
Merry Festivus


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

wow. this thread is pretty stellar. 30 posts, and almost each response had a suggestion for a different bike! lol
really appreciate all the different suggestions guys. especially a bunch of rides i hadn't even considered. been doing a lot of research this past week on here and PB, reading, comparing, etc...

99% sure I'm going to pick up a 2011 scott voltage fr20. comes w/ decent enough dc's for what i'll be doing, decent geo for dh, and w/ a switch in the coil mounts down to 150mm, it'll be good enough to hit my local dj park.


----------



## jonnymbx5 (Jun 11, 2006)

Morewood Kalula, read the review 
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/morewood-kalula-review-2010.html


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW the Scott has nearly an identical build as the Bighit 3. And is cheaper. I always though Scott was overpriced. You will be very happy with your choice. I do think the BH3 looks better though, but that doesn't make a difference over value and performance. Have Fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I assume you're running a 8.5x2.5 on there? What's the geo like with that? BB height in particular.


yes.

with the bike on a level surface, if i measure from the ground to the bottom of the bottom bracket, it's 13.5" clear.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

another vote for the Kalula, and that blue is unbelievable in the flesh!! Drool


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

jonnymbx5 said:


> Morewood Kalula, read the review
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/morewood-kalula-review-2010.html


I get the biggest raging hard on for bikes with color schemes like this.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

PLEASE LOOK AT TREK SCRATCH! Seriously.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

i ran a kalula for a while..

absolutely amazing bike .. only reason i dropped it, was that i got a banshee legend.. otherwise i would still be on it.

in bang for the buck, nothing comes close to the Scott voltage FR..also easily the most versatile ride out now in that category.

otherwise, id give the banshee Scythe


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Giant Faith or Canfield One. Both can be pedaled far better than others in their class, and they still pound like Ron Burgundy on the down


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

+1 for the Uzzi. 

Full length seat-tube. Adjustable geometry with the drop outs or you can put in an AngleSet or you can do some shock swapping. Solid frame. Good pedaler. Good descender. I have mine with an air shock and a solo air Lyric and it's been a good bike so far. Only have a couple rides on it so far due to an injury but I think it'll be very well suited for what I want it to do.

Those Canfields look sick. Seems to be a very versatile bike. The only thing is I would switch up those pedals. Some guy on here bent his on a piece of tree. I would be worried because it looks like you ride around a lot of rocks.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

charging_rhinos said:


> they still pound like Ron Burgundy on the down


:lol: 









I think you mean Ron Jeremy


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

jcook1989 said:


> +1 for the Uzzi.
> 
> Full length seat-tube. Adjustable geometry with the drop outs or you can put in an AngleSet or you can do some shock swapping. Solid frame. Good pedaler. Good descender. I have mine with an air shock and a solo air Lyric and it's been a good bike so far. Only have a couple rides on it so far due to an injury but I think it'll be very well suited for what I want it to do.
> 
> Those Canfields look sick. Seems to be a very versatile bike. The only thing is I would switch up those pedals. Some guy on here bent his on a piece of tree. I would be worried because it looks like you ride around a lot of rocks.


FYI- No worries on the Crampons- That guy your referring to said he hit a tree stump- (note: no pics)
They don't just bend from JRA-
I've been on these longer than anyone and I've only bent one spindle from a crash where the bike tumbled on rocks-
And the thinness keeps you from hitting rocks with the pedal (pedal strike style)- the WHOLE reason we made them.
And the pushing and pulling through the dead spots in the pedal stroke make them as close to clipped in as you can get- Game changers for sure-
C2


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

cSquared said:


> FYI- No worries on the Crampons- That guy your referring to said he hit a tree stump- (note: no pics)
> They don't just bend from JRA-
> I've been on these longer than anyone and I've only bent one spindle from a crash where the bike tumbled on rocks-
> And the thinness keeps you from hitting rocks with the pedal (pedal strike style)- the WHOLE reason we made them.
> ...


Seems more then one person has problems with the spindle bending, but other then that the low profile seems to keep them off the rocks and something about pedaling efficiency. Don't think I'll ever sport a pair though. My bike tumbles on rocks every once in a while and I would hate to be out the $150.


----------



## eride1 (Oct 11, 2010)

2011 intense SS, for sure.


----------



## rocketmatt17 (Sep 10, 2007)

wow that canfield is amazing


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Here is my prototype One, came in at 36 lbs with a mostly run of the mill build (dual ply tires, tubeless). Should be able to build down in the 32 lb range if your going for light or close to 39-40 with a heavy DH build.


WOW, I am impressed!

You guys have come a long ways, really. Not taking the fast train has really proven to be the recipe.

Keep it up guys, amazing looking bike. Really got a hard on for that 29r you guys are coming out with. MAN!


----------



## megatronics (Oct 14, 2010)

try this one...light n fast!


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

OP did you make a decision? I ended up putting a deposit on the 11' SXT.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

Hangtime said:


> If this is going to be a part time bike to your xc/am stuff I would look at a Turner Highline. There are still some that pop up for sale now and then. Great peddling bike and it really handles the DH/FR stuff. I have mine built up fairly solid and it still comes in at 38 lbs.


Highline......agree!


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Hangtime said:


> If this is going to be a part time bike to your xc/am stuff I would look at a Turner Highline. There are still some that pop up for sale now and then. Great peddling bike and it really handles the DH/FR stuff. I have mine built up fairly solid and it still comes in at 38 lbs.


is there much difference between the highline and the scythe? I know the scythe has all the adjustable geo, but the shock placement and linkage looks the same.


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

TR250, got to make a nice park bike, 160 or 180mm travel.


----------



## OldGlory (Nov 14, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but what about the Yeti ASR-7. All the reviews that I have read, state that it's a fantastic bike heading up, and also eats up the downhill. It sounds like everything the OP was wanting. Although, price might be an issue.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

What...no on mentioned the Cove STD??? That right there is a sick bike!


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

A Canfield One with a Fox 36 Talas 180mm or Lyrik 170mm DH:thumbsup:


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

they don't get a lot of press time but they have a kick-butt design. http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=59460&cat=


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

jcook1989 said:


> Seems more then one person has problems with the spindle bending, but other then that the low profile seems to keep them off the rocks and something about pedaling efficiency. Don't think I'll ever sport a pair though. My bike tumbles on rocks every once in a while and I would hate to be out the $150.


I've beat the hell out of my crampons for over a year now. Not a single problem. And believe me its VERY rocky where I ride... just offering my experience with em


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Didn't see anyone mention the Pivot Firebird. Pretty awesome 7" travel bike on the way up and down.

The other choices here look pretty damn nice too. That ONE is ridiculously cool looking


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

sdo1982 said:


> TR250, got to make a nice park bike, 160 or 180mm travel.


yeah --- but, you'll have to wait until late Feb, March time frame_ (when the next US batch is due out)
_


----------

